# Old Calendar?



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone have an old calendar from last year they would send to me? I just realized I had forgotten about finding one! Melissa was going to send me one and I just never got any (her move to another state and all) and I'd love to have one to keep because Quincy is in there.

Please pm if you have one you wouldn't mind parting with.

Thank you.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Do you mean 2010?? or 2009?

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

2009 Ryan....the last one Melissa did. Quincy was pictured in there as a fisherman.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I think I might still have mine. I'll check when I get home and let you know.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't have one, but I saw a cute idea for using old calendars, I will post it on another thread, have to find out exactly how she did it, she used a page from the calendar and made it into a beautiful envelope!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I have one. If you still need it send me a PM!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for your responses. I just would like to have a calendar to keep because Quincy is in it. I'm glad I have a couple of you to check with.:hug:


----------

